# The Sims Castaway Stories Desktop and Laptop problems.



## Yakimaki (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I am borrowing the game from my cuz which turns out to be the only game I have ever had a problem with.


Desktop: Game install perfectly, Game starts perfectly, The problem arises when I try playing a game. It only give you the option of playing the tutorial and doesnt allow you to bypass it at all. Not a problem but when the I try to load any of the tutorials it crashes so I dont have a clue what could possibly be the problem there

Laptop: Game installs perfectly, thats it. As soon as I double click the game for it to start I get the error message Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. Now if its saying that a component in my laptops hardware is not up to date I will have to say thats bull do to the fact I have a sony vaio not even a year old. So it must be a software and if that is the case does anyone know where I can find this required program?

I find it funny how this game is cursed because it seems that a lot of people on the EA site are having the same problem but no one over there seems to have the right idea other than update components (even to those who have up to date) so I am just going to assume the intelligence level over there is based on money.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What graphics card is installed?

System requirements for the game:


> Video adapter must have 32 MB of memory (128 MB with Pixel Shader 2.0 in hardware for Vista) or more and one of these chipsets: ATI Radeon 7500 or better; Mobility 7500, 8500, 9000 series; Mobility M7, x200 or better; Mobility Fire GL/GL v5200; NVIDIA GeForce 2 or better; GeForce Go 6100 or better; Quadro series; Intel Extreme Graphics 82845, 82865, 915, 945 series, 950 or greater


Have you tried updating your graphics driver and *DirectX*?


----------



## Yakimaki (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the 7500. I havnt tried the directX route yet I will try that first.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> when the I try to load any of the tutorials it crashes


Is it an original or a backup copy?



> Now if its saying that a component in my laptops hardware is not up to date


What's the exact error message and when does it appear?


----------



## Yakimaki (Mar 6, 2008)

DirectX is not the problem on the desktop nor the laptop because I have installed it onto both laptop and desktop. 

Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer.

was the error on the laptop.


----------



## barium99 (Apr 26, 2008)

koala said:


> What graphics card is installed?
> 
> System requirements for the game:
> 
> ...


"Video adapter must have 32 MB of memory (128 MB with Pixel Shader 2.0 in hardware for Vista) or more and one of these chipsets: ATI Radeon 7500 or better; Mobility 7500, 8500, 9000 series; Mobility M7, x200 or better; Mobility Fire GL/GL v5200; NVIDIA GeForce 2 or better; GeForce Go 6100 or better; Quadro series; Intel Extreme Graphics 82845, 82865, 915, 945 series, 950 or greater "

I have the same problem on a notebook with an ATI mobility radeon X700 with 128mb video ram. My reading is that should be good enough. Are there any other suggestions. Computer is running windows xp.


----------



## anna_masarik (Aug 14, 2008)

I bought the digital version of the Sims Castaway Stories for my Vista laptop. The EADownloadManager downloaded the game from the website fine but when the installation began an error popped up saying that the file could not be transfered. Whats wrong and how can i fix that?


----------



## LittleRed2289 (Aug 18, 2015)

I bought a copy of The Sims Castaway Stories for my PC last week and just got it today. I have windows 10 (Life Stories runs just fine with how my laptop is) but Castaway Stories is giving me problems. It will "install" fully but when I try to play it, it'll tell me that I need windows 2000 or something like that and it just bums me out. Can anyone give me help or advice?


----------

